# Bin auf der suche nach nem Notebook



## Elkhife (22. September 2007)

Ich wollt mir demnächst ein Notebook kaufen was zum spielen geeignet und im Leerlauf möglichst lautlos sein soll.

Hab da schon gesucht aber noch nur welche von Fujitsu/Siemens gefunden die ungefähr so sind wie ich das will.

Kannn mir da einer von euch helfen?


----------



## maxwell (16. Oktober 2007)

schon mal bei Dell geschaut?
die Vostro Reihe ist gut und günstig

wobei spielen und notebook nicht zusammen passen


----------



## -=~W!cK3d $!cK~=- (18. Oktober 2007)

wobei spielen und notebook nicht zusammen passen[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn du hast zuviel Geld...
> Es gibt durchaus Notebooks die zum Zocken geeignet sind, nur muss man eben das nötige Kleinbgeld besitzen.
> Wieviel willst den max. ausgeben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann meinem VOrredner nur zustimmen, Spielenotebooks sind ziemlich teuer und kaum transportabel, da du nicht aufrüsten kannst, machen die Teile nicht unbedingt Sinn...

Kauf dir lieber 'nen kleinen Desktop und schau dann mal weiter, gibt ja z.B. Cube µATX Gehäuse...


----------



## Elkhife (26. Oktober 2007)

hab mich mittlerweille auch dazu entschieden ein kleineres zu nehmen, weiss nur noch nich was für eins, hab mir auch schon ein ausu motebook nur für studenten angeschaut, aber die meisten sind zu teuer oder ham ne zu gerunge laufzeit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2007)

IBM bietet z.B. Studentenrabatt an, achte aber drauf, das eine 64bit CPU verbaut wurde (Core *2* Duo oder AMD Athlon/Turion)


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2007)

An welchen Preisrahmen hast du gedacht?


----------



## Elkhife (28. Oktober 2007)

So bis max. 1000-1200. Bei Lenovo/IBM hab ich schon geschaut, die verkaufen die zwar extra für Studenten aber zum selben Preis und ich fond die auch vom aussehen nich wirklich gut.

Ich hab ein schönes vom Samsung gefunden wo der Akku angeblich 5,5 Stunden hält, hab da aber noch keinen richtigen Test von gefunden: http://notebook.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=9FB24AB4-14FC-472C-A394-C8CD17C915E7&show=specs


----------



## Haekksler (30. Oktober 2007)

schau mal auf 
http://www.notebookjournal.de/

da hat es einige tests zu notebooks


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2007)

Aussehen sollte bei einem Arbeitsgerät sekundär sein, primär sollte es auf Qualität und Garantie ankommen und da war IBM früher mal sehr gut, Lenovo sollt nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## Elkhife (30. Oktober 2007)

Werd mir wohl das holen: http://notebook.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=E60E8BCB-9A8B-441F-B778-9185AE688C79&show=acces


----------



## push@max (5. November 2007)

also ich bin mir sicher, dass Du für das Geld auf notebooksbilliger mehr bekommst, wobei du auch schon mit diesem Notebook gut spielen kannst, aber für 1300 sollte schon eine 8600GT drin sein:sm_B-):


----------



## Elkhife (15. November 2007)

Der Vorteil bei dem is, das mit dem großen Akku für 100 das Ding wohl bis zu 7 Stunden laufen soll. Das is mir dann doch ein bisschen wichtiger als mehr Leistung^^


----------

